# Meet my New Uke!



## Lefty (Mar 31, 2012)

My birthday recently passed, and believe it or not, I didn't get or even want a knife as a present. I've always been into music, even the whole live performance part, and I took up the ukulele a few months ago. When my wife realized it wasn't going to be going away any time soon, she did what all great spouses do, and she supported it with ears wide open!
I introduce my newest baby, a Cordoba 20TM (Tenor size). It has a solid mahogany top, and was professionally set up by the pros at Hawaii Music Supply. The sound is incredible, the finish is gorgeous and the sound is just right. Some warmth, with a nice touch of pop in it, along with some serious percussive fun when you want it.
Here are the pics:

















Now, if only I could figure out what to name it....


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

Now you just need to play like jake shimabukuro and sing like Bruddah IZ :biggrin:
Congratulations on the uke!


----------



## tgraypots (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm envious!


----------



## don (Mar 31, 2012)

Great uke.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice to meet you Uke. You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 31, 2012)

Beauty.

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## add (Mar 31, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Now, if only I could figure out what to name it....



_Lucille_ is taken...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice, Lefty! May you play it well.


----------



## geezr (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy birthday and congratulations!
Very nice uke :thumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it strung for a Lefty, or did you learn to play on it the normal way?


----------



## Lefty (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha. Good question, Eamon! I actually learned to play right-handed. Everything else though, I'm a lefty and proud of it!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, then name it Dale! After Dick Dale, the left handed surf guitarist who learned to play his guitar upside down, and does so to this day!
:2cents:


----------



## Lefty (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow. That's a great suggestion! I'm kinda feeling DeeDee for a name now.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds good too!


----------

